

Stealth startup seeking Xamarin developers - kapone

If you&#x27;re a top notch Tamarin developer with solid C# skills, a good mix of native iOS and Android development, with a flair for aggressiveness, get in touch with me.<p>Kapil Aggarwal.
kappu@hotmail.com
======
dudul
stealth mode is retarded. If your idea is so easy to steal that it needs to be
hidden then it's not a great idea to begin with.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
No need for ableism, dogg.

